# Chicken Coop - Toledo Bend



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm looking for someone who has experience fishing for crappie in the Chicken Coop area of Toledo Bend. If you do, I will pay for gas, bait and even provide a place to stay if needed in exchange your knowledge. Anyone??


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been reading up about the Coop, man it sounds like one helluva place to catch some deep water slabs in the winter!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I highly recommend Mr. Noah Garcia. [email protected].

He is a Toledo Bend Guide. Tell him Roger Dousay from Lake Livingston referred you. I have fished with Noah several times for Crappie and he has taught me about Largemouth Bass on his lake. Very professional and a lot of fun to fish with.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've fished.it maybe.4 times an can count on my habds the number of fish we pulled from there. Always seems like the "shoulda been here yesterday" phenomenon. But still thinking bout going sat. as I've hears they're on fire this year versus last year. Oh well...:headknock


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There is some good fishin over there but make sure you take some really long anchor ropes unless you can tie off to something. That water is really deep at the Chicken Coop.

Matt


----------

